# 2 x Take That tickets for sale-17th June,Cardiff Millenium staduim



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi there

I have 2 Take that tickets for sale for Weds 17th June. I bought four but my friends are off on holiday so need to sell 2.

The tickets are standing,general admission so if your anything like me you will be right up at the front.

I am asking £150 for the pair.

I have the tickets in hand and would be able to post or collection would be fine too.

Please mail me if you have any questions

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Now sold   thanks


----------

